# Panama City county pier.



## Destinjax (Apr 18, 2014)

They are killing the kings at the end of the Panama City county pier on pilchards. Best way to catch bait is with red ribbon loop rig. Bait is Few and far between with sabiki rigs; almost a waste of time.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

*ribbon bait rig*

I thought those were illegal


----------



## Destinjax (Apr 18, 2014)

Yep that's wat I thought too. As u can tell by the later comment about "few and far" I was the guy with the sabiki rigs. Haha


----------



## Destinjax (Apr 18, 2014)

The way I see the ribbon rig it is a gill net. Right?


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

*Well?????*

Are they, or are they not illegal. Back in the mid-90s they were okay to use and they were effective, I used 'em. Before I left in 1997, they became illegal. I can't believe that the legislature switch horses, but then again they've done that before, haven't they? LOL.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

They became illegal because they entangle IIRC....which was banned when the net ban passed.....I notice no one uses snatch rigs anymore or few and far between....growing up it was either ribbon rigs or snatching or gold hooks.....sabiki's were none existant.......


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

it is funny no one snatches bait these days in the 90s we snagged most of our cigs and used gold hook rigs for the rest i never liked the ribon rig because they caught big lys and i prefered medium


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Pier fishing results where directly proportionate to the bait you caught. We didn't have sabiki rigs....snag or chum rig. Back in the late 70s early 80s they was also much more bait, trough or gully use to be deep water and bigger. Thick enough to snag bait with a mackerel leader in a pinch. I've fished the East Jetty in Destin with so many cigs and herring that you could snag them 5-10ft. out from the rocks with only a bobo hook. Those days you and a buddy could use up a pack of 100 bobo hooks in a day catching bonito off the rocks. Yeah, times have changed...not for the better when it comes to bait. Schools of menhaden and mullet are a mere shell of what we use to see in our waters. I use to use the term "carpet" mullet cause all you could see is backs and lips of mullet on the surface. We would snag them with just a large big treble raked through the schools on the surface.

Ribbons did work but mostly caught ly's...cigs. And Herring where the baits to use.


----------

